# Unusual Pw Dials.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Most of you who frequent this part of the forum will have seen my Masonic Elgin with its dial covered in symbols instead of numbers or markers...does anyone else have some more unusual ones that they are willing to show?

1924 Masonic Elgin in a green gold filled case. In every example that I've ever seen of this dial (not many, because they're quite scarce) the hand in the sub seconds dial is off centre.There is another version of this dial with a Knights Templar Maltese cross in the centre.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a pic of the alternative Knights Templar version...(nicked off eBay)










No one else got an unusual PW dial?.... :dntknw:


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really unusual but a contribution to the cause nonetheless. Tempo Art Deco. Size 16. Slimline 15 Jewel movement with damaskeening.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Jewel...and certainly different!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Molnija 3602 pocket watch. Dial is marked in Hebrew text and movement runs anti-clockwise.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent, Julian! :thumbup:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is one of my Elgins. It's an 18 size open face and dates to 1901. It has a pale lavender shading within the gold scallop pattern around the Roman numerals.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Roger,

Great thread! There is some good stuff on here... I like 'em all!

Another Elgin Masonic to add... still pretty scarce I'm sure. Serial # of 15mil should put it in the 1910 era.














































C'Ya Gents...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a new one on me, Robert...I didn't know that Elgin had an alternative Masonic dial...that one is definitely more for the home market as the square and compass with the G in the centre is more widely used in the States than over here. Lovely piece! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shiner said:


> This is one of my Elgins. It's an 18 size open face and dates to 1901. It has a pale lavender shading within the gold scallop pattern around the Roman numerals.


That's lovely, Shiner...are the hands purpled...I can't quite make out from the (albeit stunning) pic.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx Roger!

Can you tell me what the "G" signifies?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Rog.

Yes the hands are purpled. forgot to mention that.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Thanx Roger!
> 
> Can you tell me what the "G" signifies?


Thanx for the PM, Roger!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I habe this Logines watch, sold by a certain Franz Kadliczek (Hauptstr. 29, Vienna IV), a jeweller and watchmaker.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> I habe this Logines watch, sold by a certain Franz Kadliczek (Hauptstr. 29, Vienna IV), a jeweller and watchmaker.


Nice... how about a date for this?

I just ran across this and it is quite unique a 2 Time Zone Longines... with Hours and minutes for both!


----------

